
The case for going to bed at 2:30 am - uyoakaoma
http://www.vox.com/first-person/2017/2/27/14726418/delayed-sleep-late-bedtime
======
wahern
I really wish I were a morning person. But no matter how many hours of sleep I
get, I just am not a productive person in the morning. It's hard to even
describe. It's not that I can't think or concentrate, but rarely can I get
into a good groove before 2-3PM earliest. My most productive hours have always
spanned across the evening.

There have been time spans (years, in fact) where I _had_ to be at my desk by
8AM or 9AM. But it was always hugely difficult for me, even when I had a good
bedtime schedule that ensured a minimum of 7-8 hours of sleep. Since
adolescence my natural predisposition has been to fall asleep by 2AM and to
wake up about 10AM. I can (and do) fall asleep much earlier, especially on
busy days, but regularly waking before 9AM requires an alarm clock, and
anything before 8AM requires extreme motivation--like the threat of losing
your job, or a kid relentlessly kicking you in the head.

My father is the complete opposite in every respect. He gets up by 4AM but
only goes to sleep about midnight. His entire adult life he's naturally only
slept about 4 hours or less a night. He has the best of all worlds. The world
is quiet when he falls asleep and quiet when he wakes. He enjoys watching the
sunrise every day. He always got to work early enough that he'd usually leave
shortly after 2PM. (He worked construction and 6AM-2PM are the perfect working
hours.) I really wish I got those genes, or whatever was responsible for that
pattern. (Assuming his sleep pattern isn't related to some neurodegenerative
disease. But so far he shows no signs of that, nor has anyone else in his
family, a few of whom had similar patterns.)

------
EmberFox
I'm glad I've been ahead of the curve for so many years going to bed at 3am

